# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  خلطات لصبغ الشعر بالحناء......

## شمعه النور

لمحبات صبغات الحناء.. اقدم لكم هذه الخلطات لالوان مختلفة..ووصفات رائعة 

اللون البني :- 
1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء. 
2- عصير ليمونة. 
3- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( او الخل العادي) 
4-3 ملاعق قشور باذنجان. 
5- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن .

امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 

اللون البني المحمر:- 
1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء. 
2- عصير ليمونة. 
3- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( او الخل العادي) 
4- ملعقتان من القهوة العربية . 
5 - مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن .
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 

لون الشوكولاته :
1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء. 
2- عصير ليمونة. 
3- 3ملاعق من خل التفاح ( او الخل العادي) 
4 - 5 ملاعق من بودرة الكاكاو. 
5 - مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن . 
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 

اللون الكستنائي:
1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء. 
2- عصير ليمونة. 
3- 3 ملاعق من خل التفاح ( او الخل العادي) 
4 - كوب من مغلي البابونج. 
5 - مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 

اللون النحاسي:- 
1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء. 
2- عصير ليمونة. 3-علبة سفن اب صغيرة 
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن.
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمو ن و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 

اللون الاحمر:- 
1- 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء. 
2- عصير ليمونة. 
3 - كوب من مغلي الكركديه 
4 - مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن. 
5 - 3 ملاعق من قشر الرمان المجفف.
6- كوب من خل التفاح ( او الخل العادي)
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 

اللون الاشقر :
1 - 10 ملاعق كبيرة حناء.
2- عصير ليمونتين.
3 - 3 ملاعق كركم. 
4- مقدار مناسب من الماء الساخن. 
5 - ملعقة كبيرة من خل التفاح ( او الخل العادي)
امزجي جميع المكونات ما عدا عصير الليمون.. اتركيها تتخمر لمدة 3 ساعات ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون و ضعيها على شعرك من ساعة الى 3 ساعات حسب درجة اللون المطلوبة.. 


معلومات تهمك:- 

- مقدار الماء الساخن حسب تقديرك.. يعني ما يجب ان يجعل الخليط متماسك و ليس سائلا .. 
- في حالة الشعر الجاف تقلل كمية الخل الى ملعقة واحدة كبيرة و تضاف 3 ملاعق من زيت الذرة. 
- يفضل استخدام البخار للشعر لمدة 30 الى 60 دقيقة.. ثم تجفيف الشعر. 
- تغسل الحناء بالماء و البلسم فقط.. و يمكنك غسله بالشامبو في اليوم التالي. 
- لتثبيت لون الصبغة لفترة اطول.. اغلي قشور البرتقال و الليمون مع الماء الساخن المستخدم في العجن لمدة 10 دقائق قبل استخدامه للعجن. 
- اذا شعرت ان اللون غير ملحوظ لان شعرك داكن اللون.. قومي بتفتيح شعرك باستخدام الليمون و عندما يفتح.. استخدمي صبغة الحناء و افرحي بالنتيجة.. سيبدو اللون ملحوظا اكثر.. و طريقتها هي ان تشطفي الشعر بعصير الليمون المركز بعد الغسيل و تركه حتى يجف.. ثم اشطفيه بالماء.. كرري هذه العملية بعد كل غسيل للشعر

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك الله الف عــافيه ..

مشــكورة خيــتو على المشاركة الرائعه ..

بنتظــار المــزيد خــيتو ..

دمــتي بــــود

----------


## شمعه النور

مشكورة خيه على المرور

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووره خيه

----------


## شمعه النور

مشكورة خيه على المرور

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اختي شمعة  النور لك  كل  الشكر على  هاذه  الخلطات فهي  إن  كانت  تعطي  نتائج   طيبه تكون         افضل من  الصبغات  الكيميائيه

----------


## شمعه النور

مشكورة خيه ملكة سبأ على المرور الكريم
تحياتي

----------

